

Tattletale: Send console logs to the server for long-term storage - restlessdesign
http://github.com/vimeo/tattletale

======
txttran
I am pretty interested this kind of functionality since my company is building
an "ambitious" (to borrow Ember.js's favorite phrase) thick client, so there
will be many more errors on the front end than the back end. Does anyone want
to chime in with their experiences with this library or similar libraries?

------
Chris2048
Is this like sentinel?

